# New HCC Member referral...with a twist...



## Bourne (May 9, 2008)

I will put my money where my mouth is. 

Anyone who is considering joining HCC as a member can use me as a referral. The twist is that I will transfer *the whole referral amount to you *within reasonable circumstances. Consider it a discount on your membership or free dues for almost a year. I hope I am not breaking any rules as the money is technically mine... 

Why am I doing it. Because I want the club to grow. More members would mean more homes for me to vacation at. 

=================================================================================================

New Member Referral Program

In an effort to continue to position High Country Club as the premiere destination club in the $1M home value segment of the destination club industry, the Club has significantly improved its marketing brochure and is excited to get it in the hands of potential members. 

With over 330 members actively using the club properties, we feel that nobody is more qualified to sell the value of High Country Club than current members. That’s why we are doubling our current member referral program for a limited time. 

For any referral that joins High Country Club by July 1, 2008, we will credit your annual dues the following amounts. 

*
Companion Membership................$2,000 credit
Associate membership..................$4,000 credit
Affiliate Membership.....................$4,000 credit
Private Membership......................$6,000 credit

In addition, we will honor the current pricing through the end of June for any referral, while they complete their due diligence.*

If you have any questions, please contact Heath Kirschner at 303-991-2300 or via email at heath@highcountryclub.com.

Again, thank you for all of your continued support!


----------



## LastTrueFamilyMan (May 9, 2008)

Bourne said:


> I will put my money where my mouth is.
> 
> Anyone who is considering joining HCC as a member can use me as a referral. The twist is that I will transfer *the whole referral amount to you *within reasonable circumstances. Consider it a discount on your membership or free dues for almost a year. I hope I am not breaking any rules as the money is technically mine...
> 
> Why am I doing it. Because I want the club to grow. More members would mean more homes for me to vacation at.



 Nice.

-LTFM


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 9, 2008)

Bourne said:


> I will put my money where my mouth is.
> 
> Anyone who is considering joining HCC as a member can use me as a referral. The twist is that I will transfer *the whole referral amount to you *within reasonable circumstances. Consider it a discount on your membership or free dues for almost a year. I hope I am not breaking any rules as the money is technically mine...
> 
> Why am I doing it. Because I want the club to grow. More members would mean more homes for me to vacation at.



I 100% agree and will match that offer and then send you a $1 rebate (just so I can 1-up Bourne).

I have actually done this in the past, but never posted it as the new member did not want me to disclose the discount.

As Steamboat Bill sayz..."More Members = More Homes = More Locations = More Better Club"


----------



## h8bnl8nv (May 9, 2008)

*Wow!*

I may just take you up on this!  I have been scouring this forum over the past few weeks to read everything possible about HCC.

I sent Heath an e-mail on Monday night containing all of the questions I could not find answers to on this forum.  However, I have not heard back from him yet.  (I am hoping he is just out on vacation or maybe searching for new HCC properties!)  

My biggest concern actually centers around Bourne's comment... "More members would mean more homes for me to vacation at."

Right now there are 330 members (from the new referral program Bourne referenced) but only 35 properties.  If HCC is adding 1 property for evey 6-8 new members (from the CEO's letter) then there should already be 41 to 55 properties.  At a growth rate of 10-12 members a month (per Heath's original e-mail to me) HCC will need to add an additional 10 properties (give or take a few) by year end...for a total of about 50-65 properties.  I don't see enough "in development" properties on HCC's website to get them caught up.  Maybe I am missing something or maybe my math is wrong?  If so, let me know.  Otherwise, I just want to make sure I don't join a club where I end up competing with the other members for far too few properties.

I will let you know if I decide to join!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 9, 2008)

h8bnl8nv said:


> I may just take you up on this!  I have been scouring this forum over the past few weeks to read everything possible about HCC.



You are welcome to post your question here.

Regarding the member to home ratio, the number is about 7 Private members to every 1 home. The number can range from 6-8, but it is based on "Full Private Membership Equivalents"

Thus, it will take some combination of the following (these are not "official published numbers") as it is only an educated guess on my part based upon several conversations with HCC (these are average numbers not hard numbers):

7 private members for one home
10 affiliate members per one home
17 associate members per one home
35 companion members per one home

Therefore, it would take approximately 5 Companion members to equal one Private member, 3 Associated members to equal one Private Member, 2 Affiliate members to equal one Private Member, etc.

HCC has NOT published the break down of all their membership types and may not as this is a competitive market.

Based upon verbal communication, they sell few companions, more associates, mostly affiliates, and many privates.

I would guess the breakdown is Affiliate -> Private -> Associate -> Companion.

HCC really views companions as a stepping up membership for people that are not sure if a DC is for them but wants to give it a trial run. Most companion members quickly upgrade.


----------



## h8bnl8nv (May 10, 2008)

Thank you for the quick response Steamboat Bill.  Your answer clears up my confusion but it is also kind of a bummer since it means new properties get added at a much slower pace than I originally thought.  Do you think HCC has to wait until a member is with the club for a year before they can really "count" them as a member?  (Since the member can discontinue their membership at any time in the first year and receive a 100% refund without going on the resignation list?) 

I'm sorry that I am asking these questions on a thread that is supposed to be about the new member referral program.


----------



## travelguy (May 10, 2008)

Bourne said:


> I will put my money where my mouth is.
> 
> Anyone who is considering joining HCC as a member can use me as a referral. The twist is that I will transfer *the whole referral amount to you *within reasonable circumstances. Consider it a discount on your membership or free dues for almost a year.





Steamboat Bill said:


> I 100% agree and will match that offer and then send you a $1 rebate (just so I can 1-up Bourne).



Not so fast there home-slice!!!

TravelGuy will "two-up" both of you by offering a ... *$2 DOLLAR REBATE *... in addition to the HCC referral.

I'm pretty sure I can get reimbursement on the $2 from Heath on my next trip through DEN.

(For the record, I've never taken a DC referral and never intend to.  Too much tax consequence what with the roll-back of cap gains tax, etc.!)

Maybe we should start our own version of High Country Club member referral Deal or No Deal?


----------



## travelguy (May 10, 2008)

h8bnl8nv said:


> At a growth rate of 10-12 members a month (per Heath's original e-mail to me) HCC will need to add an additional 10 properties (give or take a few) by year end...for a total of about 50-65 properties.  I don't see enough "in development" properties on HCC's website to get them caught up.  Maybe I am missing something or maybe my math is wrong?  If so, let me know.  Otherwise, I just want to make sure I don't join a club where I end up competing with the other members for far too few properties.



HCC has opened four new properties so far this year (Maui, Tahoe, OBX and Costa Rica). Reliable sources say to expect Cancun, Naples, Sunny Isles/Sobe, Aruba, NYC and probably Chicago in the short term future.  High Country Club's track record is that they usually add some additional properties out-of-the-blue as they take advantage of great property deals as they become available.  So far, HCC has been keeping up with their target property-to-member ratio.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 10, 2008)

h8bnl8nv said:


> Do you think HCC has to wait until a member is with the club for a year before they can really "count" them as a member?



nope...HCC actually tries to stay ahead of the curve thus, the range is 6-8 private members to new home purchase. Their published average is 7, but it will range from 6-8. HCC is pretty good at adding new properties.



travelguy said:


> Not so fast there home-slice!!!
> 
> TravelGuy will "two-up" both of you by offering a ... *$2 DOLLAR REBATE *... in addition to the HCC referral.
> 
> ...



ok...*I will NOW offer $2.01 in addition to the full HCC referral fee* to anyone that joins HCC during the new member drive. This offer is only good for TUG members and does not apply to anyone else (sorry). I am a firm believer that more members = more homes and I am a rich dude (at least everyone here thinks so) so I can easily afford the payment.

Thus, I am now the HIGHEST BIDDER and I have just activated my HCC new member referral fee sniping program that will automatically add 1c to the highest bidder, thus, you guys better give up now as I have a competitive advantage with my sniping tool. This is a Steamboat Bill throwdown (or is it smackdown?).

I head a rumor that HCC is going to put photos of the HCC member that refers the most new members on the walls of every HCC home (especially in the main entryway) and then digitally add fake celebrity endorsements too. They apparently got the idea from David Siegel (boss-man at Westgate Resorts). Thus, I want to win the contest (even if I have to pay for the win) just so my kids can see my grinning mug on the walls whenever we check into a HCC property.

*** Disclaimer - the above paragraph is meant to be a joke and is completely fabricated ***


----------



## 3DH (May 12, 2008)

You guys are cracking me up!  Let's see... can I just create my own package referral? Join any of you on a trip to evaluate the offer, dinner and martinis prepared by the host AND the $2.01 rebate (plus original referral amount, of course! )

Hmmm... this isn't looking so bad!


----------



## vineyarder (May 13, 2008)

3DH said:


> You guys are cracking me up!  Let's see... can I just create my own package referral? Join any of you on a trip to evaluate the offer, dinner and *martinis* prepared by the host AND the $2.01 rebate (plus original referral amount, of course! )
> 
> Hmmm... this isn't looking so bad!



But I thought that you were the mocha-martinimeister?  least you could do is handle the martini bar...


----------



## 3DH (May 14, 2008)

vineyarder said:


> But I thought that you were the mocha-martinimeister?  least you could do is handle the martini bar...



...guess I should have said martini *supplies* provided by the host! :whoopie:   Yes, I will gladly be the bartender!


----------

